# Timber Frame - 400 or 600mm centres in ceiling?



## apple1 (14 Dec 2006)

Hi,
Receiving many prices back from TF companies and trying to compare for self-build.  I'm looking for advice from posters who have used TF and whether they have opted for 400mm or 600mm centres in their ceilings.  An erector has advised strongly for picking the 400mm but there's an obvious cost implication for this.  If I opt for 600mm, is there any negative impact for fitting the ceiling slabs?  Thanks, apple1


----------



## lastbuilders (14 Dec 2006)

I am not an expert. But am just finishing a timber frame self build and would recommend 400 centers. The main reason I would say is the extra strength this will give you. In the ceiling if you are puttin in insulation the ceiling will be able to hold it up better with 400 centers. It would also help prevent popping nails in the ceiling  plaster when poeple are working upstairs too again because of the extra strength. 

Other people may have more technical reasonings to go with one or the other but that is my tuppance worth. 

Lastbuilders


----------



## Zutz (15 Dec 2006)

AppleI,

I have opted for 400 centres to all walls and 600 centers to roof trusses on good advise from someone with experence of timber frame. If cost is not an issue then go for 400 mm throughout.


----------

